# lets see who were talkin to



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*just visit my myspace profile.*

here if you want to really see me.........

www.myspace.com/zachb74

it will go directly to my page, while there you can look at all my albums and the pics within them.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Me :


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's one of my favorites:wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

cool pics everyone 
kegan cool pic and great bow but who was brave enough to do that. it almost looks like a trade point on the end of that arrow


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Here's one of my favorites:wink:


isn't that a bight too risky??????


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

Kegan who takes those pics? is the camera on self timer? i would never stand in front of a bow with a broad head tipped arrow and take a pic


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

ooo i just noticed the other 3 bows in the corner. you are a MACHINE


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That _is_ a trade point. My brother took the picture. He's in no danger- I've got the bow under complete control. Wouldn't take the picture if it wasn't. Rule for bow hunting- if you can't hold your longbow at full draw for a full ten seconds, you're over-bowed and wouldn't be bale to shoot it in the cold:wink:. And there is are two more corners and a bow rack filled with bows.


----------



## Miamidlp6 (Apr 19, 2008)

Here i am in a Crappy pic also my myspace is www.myspace.com/Mattharrison01


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*Heres Me working at the 2008 West Virginia Hunting and Fishing Show/Expo*

In the Hoyt Shirt.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

this a year or two ago. it with my stupid long hair, i hav really short hair now.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> this a year or two ago. it with my stupid long hair, i hav really short hair now.


i fell yu bro!!!!!!!!!! i have long hair....but my mom likes it....she saids i look cute with it hanging out of my hat.......mine like mom....girls only fulert with me in short or no hair...got her to promise to buss it on my birthday....9 days.....:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i fell yu bro!!!!!!!!!! i have long hair....but my mom likes it....she saids i look cute with it hanging out of my hat.......mine like mom....girls only fulert with me in short or no hair...got her to promise to buss it on my birthday....9 days.....:wink:


no doubt man.

Same here.
I have long hair, but, after Prom, its all coming off. :wink::tongue:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

that is the way with me but the girls dig it :cocktail::tongue:


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's a pic of my pretty self.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

haha ya i have longer hair but i like it and so do the chicks!! haha i would post a pic but once i upload the picture im confused right there so one of you should help me out


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

this is a pic of me in NOV with my first bow deer!http://www.freewebs.com/tobymorgan/mylife.htm


----------

